# Automated drop panel



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I just built this for my garage haunt. I still need to order the solenoind and build prop behind it(hissing cobra & strobe light).


----------



## drwilde (May 14, 2008)

make sure no one can get their hand in there. you wouldn't want it to close on you.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I will set the cylinder to close slowly.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

What will be the scare here? If there is a person, why not just have them control it manually?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Darkmaster said:


> What will be the scare here? If there is a person, why not just have them control it manually?


There will be a fake cobra hissing and strobe. I am limited on people for my grage haunt so some of my scares have to be automated.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Finished the drop pannel.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

I like it! Looks cool. What are you going to paint on the wood? Solid color? A scene? Any difference between the main board and the drop panel? 

Good job!


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Spooky Dave said:


> I like it! Looks cool. What are you going to paint on the wood? Solid color? A scene? Any difference between the main board and the drop panel?
> 
> Good job!


The main board is going to be painted to look like square stone with Egyptian hieroglyphs and around and on the drop panel will be the Eye of Horus.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job! What are you using as a trigger?


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Creep Cringle said:


> Nice job! What are you using as a trigger?


In the video I am just pressing a button, but in my haunt, I am going to use a PIR.


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Sounds really cool, look forward to seeing the finished project when it's ready.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I love the automated stuff anyway.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks cool. can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You might want to put a piece of plexiglass up to make sure no one does try to put their hands in there. You know some kids is gonna try.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

dionicia said:


> You might want to put a piece of plexiglass up to make sure no one does try to put their hands in there. You know some kids is gonna try.


I was thinking the same thing. That will be done.


----------

